# request help on using non-proxy software thru proxy



## naira_alam (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi guys,

I need help with using 2 online trading software (trading platforms), from behind a firewall.

To start with, I access the internet from my company’s LAN, which has a restrictive firewall, so I cannot request the admin to open any ports manually for me. Hence I use a software called your-freedom. This proxy software supports both http as well as socks 4 and 5 proxy (by entering the proxy IP 127.0.0.1 (localhost) and Port 8080 for http proxy OR 1080 for Socks Proxy), and I have successfully been using web browsers and some other softwares that support proxy/ allow proxy info to be entered to login/ connect to the internet. Your-Freedom also supports port forwarding.

However, the softwares I intend to use do not have any options to enter proxy methods or proxy ports (as far as I have noticed). I have tried to proxify these 2 softwares using softwares such as SocksCap and Free Cap, but either they don’t work, or my settings in proxifying are not correct. I believe I will have to do port forwarding or proxify the softwares, but have been unable to do so in the correct manner. Can you please guide me *(with screenshots)* about which settings to be done in the your-freedom client or please tell me if I can make any manual changes to any config file for the softwares on my system.

Following is the info on the 2 softwares:

*1. NOW Trading terminal:*
Normally when I start the NOW or Zerodha software, the software starts and I get a login screen, but under firewall conditions, I get the initial Splash screen but then the software stops with the error: *NOW Initialisation failed for Interactive Engine << os error>>.

2. PowerIndia Bulls:
The software is written in Java and starts with a batch file (PowerIndiabulls.bat) located in C:\Users\DEFAULT_USERNAME\AppData\Roaming\Indiabulls Securities Ltd\Power Indiabulls\PowerIndiabulls.bat. I converted this batch file to .exe (with battoexe software) and then ran it through a proxifying software. The .exe start properly without proxifying software but not under proxifying environment. Basically the software needs to connect to the internet using Port 443. I am also expected to keep ports 443, 41599 and 59598 open. Help about the software's requirement is available at Indiabulls Securities: Indiabulls Securities is a leading capital market company offering securities broking and advisory services, depository services, equity research services to its clients in India. (item no. 5).
To confirm, while the software is unable to connect through port 443, you will get an error message: "Connection to Login Server could not be established" when you try to login with any random Username and Password.
To know that the software is able to connect properly, you will get an error: "This User ID is not enabled to be used with this product".

Please help me in connecting these 2 softwares from behind firewall using your-freedom.net*


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

Sorry, we can't provide assistance on bypassing restrictive firewalls and filtering web proxys so that you can stay anonymous. Please read our Forum Rules.

Thread Closed.


----------

